# BBQTV covers Stagecoach



## Thom Emery (May 4, 2011)

http://bbqthom.ning.com/video/stagecoac ... bq-contest
Nice Video


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 4, 2011)

Check out Tri-tip (Mike) on the video. His team is one of the teams that does an introduction. The video was interesting but it didn't play all the way through for me.


----------



## bbquzz (May 4, 2011)

No wonder we haven't seen Ol' Tri Tip around the Forum he's been busy. Thanks for sharing the video Thom.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 4, 2011)

Hay thanks for the love guys! Yep that was a fun one. Friday-Monday. We got sponsored by 2 pool companies and best of all Suzy Q! We came home with lots of dirt bugers. I think I'm finally sober too. We got 5th in pork and 9th and ribs. I just about pooped myself when they called 5th in pork. Our last comp we got 12th which was huge. I've always struggled in shoulder so this has been momentous. I haven’t been around, sooooo busy. I'm restoring a travel trailer, doing comps, catering and add to that a 60 hour work week and a new little girl I'm pretty slammed. I'll be back regularly when things slow down a bit.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 4, 2011)

had to stop watching it because it would play through


----------



## bbquzz (May 4, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Hay thanks for the love guys! Yep that was a fun one. Friday-Monday. We got sponsored by 2 pool companies and best of all Suzy Q! We came home with lots of dirt bugers. I think I'm finally sober too. We got 5th in pork and 9th and ribs. I just about pooped myself when they called 5th in pork. Our last comp we got 12th which was huge. I've always struggled in shoulder so this has been momentous. I haven’t been around, sooooo busy. I'm restoring a travel trailer, doing comps, catering and add to that a 60 hour work week and a new little girl I'm pretty slammed. I'll be back regularly when things slow down a bit.



Congratulations Mike on great performances and the Susie Q sponsorship ... I love the Original Santa Maria Valley Style Seasoning. Once you season a Tri Tip and leave it on the counter to meld the fragrance wafts though the house ... drives me craze ... so good!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 11, 2011)

Nice video Thom. It played okay for me.


----------

